
Cheap cab ride? You must have missed Uber’s true cost - Anchor
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/jan/31/cheap-cab-ride-uber-true-cost-google-wealth-taxation
======
sithadmin
I don't really understand why Morozov is singling out Uber here, aside from
clickbait. The situation would be exactly the same if all the legacy taxi
firms were bought up by a multinational corporation.

The issue is that governments are bad at raising revenues in the face of an
increasingly globalized economic system. That's all there is to this. It's not
a problem that is uniquely associated with Uber, successful startups, or even
the tech industry in general. When governments don't rigorously enforce their
own taxation requirements, and fail to eliminate gaping loopholes that are
exploited with impunity, _of course_ there is going to be an issue with
government revenue streams.

Though the concern about tax revenues here is legitimate, this article is more
or less just more of Morozov's typical approach of finding a way to blame
technology for deeper sociopolitical issues.

